# Mountain View Villas at Cranberry, ON



## riverdees05 (May 23, 2009)

Anyone have an information about this resort and the area?  I have an one bedroom with loft for July 3, 2010 on hold.

I have looked at the reviews.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 24, 2009)

*www.wasagabeach.com*

*
Wasaga Beach *

is hailed as one of the premier tourist destinations
in Ontario with 14 kilometres of white sand beach


----------



## CSB (May 25, 2009)

I almost stayed in the Mountain View Villas but didn't because I seem to remember that the access to the pool area was restricted to certain time periods. The pool is shared between the different sections of the Cranberry complex. I would suggest that you contact the resort and see if this is the case. I don't know how the staff would know if you were staying in Club Cranberry, Mountain View or any other. 

The area is beautiful and there is lots to see and do. Collingwood has really developed in the last few years and Wasaga beach is a few miles away.

Please feel free to ask any other questions about the area.


----------



## Kola (May 28, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> Anyone have an information about this resort and the area?  I have an one bedroom with loft for July 3, 2010 on hold.
> 
> I have looked at the reviews.



In my opinion Club Intrawest at the Blue Mountain is the place to stay, not the Cranberry. The two are actually only a mile or less apart, but simply don't compare in quality. Club Intrawest is right close to the Blue Mountain, an area that has experience impressive development as a winter ski destination but also as a full time and fractional ownership for summer holidays. There is now a huge commercial/recreational complex at the foot of the Blue Mountain with a choice of restaurants, etc. In the summer people are attracted to Collingwood because of sailing, biking, hiking, etc. You can do all this from Cranberry, of course, but resort quality is simply not comparable. Wasaga beach is only 10 min. drive away.


K.


----------



## CSB (May 28, 2009)

K. you are absolutely right about Intrawest. It is very hard to get a trade into Intrawest. I own at Carriage Hills, which is a gold crown and when I tried to get a trade into Intrawest I was informed by RCI I could not trade into Intrawest. (I don't know why, Intrawest is in my RCI book!) Sometimes we cannot get the best resort in an area depending on our trading power.

If riverdees can get Intrawest, go for it!


----------



## amerisense (May 28, 2009)

*Cranberry Waterfront Suites*

I'm looking at the Cranberry Waterfront Suites as a possible exchange. As you say the Cranberry resort is not rated highly, but I'm w/ Interval so can't get a trade at Interwest.  Has anyone stayed at the Waterfront Suites?

Is Collingwood area extremely crowded in the summer, making then getting into restaurants without a long wait and a spot on the beach near impossible?.


----------



## Ironwood (May 29, 2009)

*Collingwood*

Intrawest in Collingwood is superior to all other RCI resorts there, but very difficult to trade into.   Cindy, we own a Carriage Hills 2 bedroom with supposedly good trading power but Intrawest Collingwood does not come up for us.  RCI is showing us a few weeks at Intrawest Tremblant, but in shoulder season Nov and early Dec and that's it.  In 5/6 years of searching, we have only managed a studio trade at Intrawest Tremblant in ski season once...and the studio is a little bigger than the studio lock-off at Carriage Hills.  Amerisense, I live 40 minutes from Collingwood.  Never stayed at Cranberry Waterfront, but Collingwood is a nice town with lots to do.  It does get crowded some weekends during the summer esp for the annual Elvis festival.  Best beach is the Wasaga Beach strip about 15 minutes from your resort.


----------



## Kola (May 29, 2009)

Ironwood

Correct me if I am wrong but as far as I remember Cranberry Waterfront is just one six-storey (mabe five ?) building just off Hwy 26 . There was nothing there, not even a fence separating the property from the road except for a parking lot in front and a marina in the back. I don't know if that marina is part of the development and what rights, if any, would owners have to use the marina. It may be called "waterfront" but I would rather describe it as "waterview". There is no pool, no landscaping.  As I was pressed for time when passing by I did not go inside and did not speak to a receptionist. 
Again, I don't mind if you correct my impression.


----------



## Ironwood (May 29, 2009)

*Collingwood*

Kola...That's it.  I think it's the newest RCI resort in Collingwood and the pix on www.thecranberryresort.com (go to 'room rates' then 'Cranberry waterfront suites') look quite attractive.  The hotel has a couple of pools, but I don't know if the so called waterfront suites have access.  You would have to call them.  Last drive by was March break week for a ski outing at the Peaks, but I didn't take notice...just focused on the road ahead and all the traffic.


----------



## Kola (May 29, 2009)

Ironwood said:


> ....  The hotel has a couple of pools, but I don't know if the so called waterfront suites have access. QUOTE]
> 
> As I have already stated the "waterfront" building has no pools and is not really "waterfront". There is a waterfront marina, but no beach, or park, or anything. Anyone with children who is looking for a true waterfront location would be disappointed.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 29, 2009)

*Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country Club*

This is what was on the II description

Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country Club rises from the shore of Georgian Bay with Blue Mountain serving as a picturesque backdrop. Located within the Niagara Escarpment, a UNESCO World Biosphere Reserve, the resort is one hour's drive north of Toronto, in the town of Collingwood. It boasts many four-seasons amenities, including championship golf, a full-service marina, world-class dining, a day spa, indoor and outdoor pools, tennis, access to skiing, and much more.

http://thecranberryresort.com/index.php


----------



## Kola (May 30, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> This is what was on the II description
> 
> Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country Club rises from the shore of Georgian Bay with Blue Mountain serving as a picturesque backdrop.....[/url]



Do you believe in truth in advertising ?  Just asking.

K.


----------



## Ironwood (May 31, 2009)

Agree entirely....don't assume a resorts website is painting an accurate picture.  Check it out as best you can and search out the experiences of others on sites like this and Trip Advisor.  I well remember a few years ago, Mt. St. Louis Moonstone a local ski hill just north of Carriage Hills Resort advertising themselves as a twin mountain experience posting a skiier action pix with a rock outcroping in the background that was not from around here.  The hill is really just a built-up crest on top of a ridge for a thrilling 500foot drop...not much, but that's skiing in central Ontario. They toned down the website a year or so latter.


----------

